# Baffled guys Brute won't crank...



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't even started looking yet but I was taking out the trash last night and went to fire up the Brute and she just turns over and over. It was running like a champ when I put it up 2 days ago hell I had just got back from a ride. I cleaned it up real good then rode it around the pasture for a few laps to blow the water off.. lol Now nothing. Just thinking of the easy stuff to do first like disconnect the batter for a few minutes then reconnect it. Check the plugs for fire. Roll over sensor even though she wasn't rolled over. Fuse box under the seat. Red toggle switch has already been checked but it mine won't turn over with it off. I'm baffled here but it has to be something simple to be running fine then put up and won't crank. Maybe I got some water in the tank and it settled out overnight and I just dumped water into the injectors. Don't know but I'll have a chance to look at it shortly.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine done the same thing. All I done was checked all electrical connections under the seat to make sure they were tight and it fired up. Give that a try


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Me too. Unplug all the relays in the back. then plug them all up. 
You can swap them if u want.. in fact.. do so.. they are all the same.
She'll fire up. Unplug that dang rollover sensor too, shake it and put it back.
You watch, it'll fire right up. 

This is gonna be your "one time" too. It only happened to me once..


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya roll over sensor. wat was causein mine not to start to..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I am hearing a noise from back there that I haven't heard before. It makes the normal noises when you turn the key to on then a pop sound from the rollover sensor and relay area in the back. I had to go to autozone while I was pulling stuff apart I broke a blade off the 10 amp fuse that the reset stuff hooks too. I got a 10amp inline that I'm going to wire into it.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I was slowly moving my way through my progression and the roll over sensor and relays were swapped to no avail. I moved on to the fuse box and pulled the fuel pump fuse which looked completely good. I was about to seal it back up when I said let me just replace it and see what happen. I swapped in another and hit the green button and what do you know the sweet purr of the Muzzy abounded. Man that Muzzy has to be the finest sounding exhaust for the Brute. Anyway.. Thanks for the help guys I'm going to put this puppy in a hole and stretch out my sea legs a bit.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Glad you got it running again. Weird how those fuses will look fine and actually be blown.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i hate when fuses do that, i almost always check them for continuity instead of just looking at them


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's easy to see why the wires corrode off the bottom of the fuse box. Mine was still full of water. I may drill a few holes in that bottom pan to let the water out.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

same thing happend to my fan relay n breaker


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I tend to leave the seat off for a good while after washing the Brute after a good ride. I ride it around for a minute or 2, take the seat off & let the sun dry things out when possible... Cut down on the standing water under the seat.


----------



## 2009BruteForce (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tilt or Roll Over Switch*

Okay guys my brute would not start after doing work to it and I spent a whole day busting my butt off to figure out what it was . I found a small box that looked like a relay under the seat and it had a rubber boot over it. Well it says UPPER on it . Well that is a tilt roll over switch . It will kill the bike if it's on its side . Since I had been working on it I didn't have it mounted where it was supposed to be and was on its side. It would start sometimes and run a second and sometimes never start . I just turned it upright and it fired up and ran like a beast . Thanks to this form people telling me to clean the relays I found it . Thanks guys for taking time to post and help one another out.


----------

